# Massey 3635 power shuttle failure



## Slippery Slopes (Jun 12, 2021)

My '06 MF 3635 won't move. Prior to this event I had an occasional blinking power shuttle warning light and a PSeR code on the dash. The tractor would still operate, and turning is off and restarting resolved the light and code. A month or so ago, the tractor just stopped moving in the field, giving me a solid power shuttle light along with the low transmission oil light - but no code. I restarted and it operated fine for a few minutes when it happened again. I towed it back to the shop where it sits.

Tranny oil and filter changed out late last season and has about 15-20 hours of flawless hay work up until now. I drained the oil and checked the filter. Oil was a little dark, but nothing has settled out of a jar full in two weeks. Must have been that way to start. I refilled with new Shell which meets and exceeds Powertrans 821xl spec. I used the tractor and hydraulics with my splitter for several hours (high pressure pump side), and it worked fine. Oil is full, clean and clear.

I have no idea where to start, electronically-wise. I suck at it more than I dislike it, and service shops are backed up for months, so I'm on my own. I ran through basic ground issues, only to realize later that my trusty old Craftsman Professional multimeter was haywire. I just got a new EEV Brymen 786, and am starting over.

According to the shop manual:
PSeR code means the values for the clutch sensor and clutch safety switch are not congruent.
Solid light and no code means various power shuttle lever failures
Low transmission oil light means just that, but it's full.

I removed the tranny oil pressure sensor, and it's basically a spring device in a plastic housing. How do I test that? Maybe that low oil condition would cause the ECM to disable the tractor movement? Maybe I should just replace it?

The safety switch has 4 terminals, and I can't figure out how to test it with my meter for continuity. The potentiometer on the clutch sensor should show a gradual change in value as it is depressed/released. How do I identify a congruent value with the safety switch?

I have no idea how to test the power shuttle lever and board. That's and expensive part to just replace for no legitimate reason.

Thanks to anyone with info or ideas!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

3635 are a Valtra heritage machine if I recall correctly so this may not be applicable.

PSeR code sounds like you have a problem with the switches on the clutch pedal. Massey has had endless problems with them in the 2000-2015 range.

Often can cheat them into working with a shot of WD40 under the seal of the offending switch. Dust etc causes the plunger inside to hang up.

Very common issue on the MF 5400 series where the bottom of clutch switch or top of clutch switch stick so the potentiometer value of % pedal travel conflicts with the switches absolute pedal position information.

There are I think 3 switches? Two are related to bottom of clutch as its a safety issue to force clutch disengagement. Top switch lets the computer know clutch is commanded to full engagement / warns if operator riding clutch with foot.

I would not tear anything apart until these are checked carefully.


----------



## Slippery Slopes (Jun 12, 2021)

Thanks. I managed to get an error code from the "secret" hidden buttons. Error Code 69, which is forward solenoid valve coil. I swapped the R with the F to see if I get a reverse coil error code.


----------



## Slippery Slopes (Jun 12, 2021)

So I removed, cleaned and swapped the solenoid coils. All error lights disappeared and the tractor operated normally. Uh.....WTF? I flailed a field yesterday. Today when I started it, the light came on again. I restarted it, and it didn't come back during the couple of hours of field work. I hope I'm not in for another surprise!

Still have the same error code when I push and hold the button. I tries to clear it by disconnecting the battery for 20 minutes or so, but that doesn't do it. Any one know how to reset error codes on a Massey?


----------



## Slippery Slopes (Jun 12, 2021)

UPDATE: As I suspected, I was surprised yesterday when the same condition occurred - solid shuttle light and solid tranny pressure light. I was told by a MF tech previously that the tranny pressure error lights up just to get one's attention. I am unable to get the error code via the button by the clutch. It doesn't seem to work this time. However, I suspect there is a ground issue. The solenoids are magnetos, and when I applied power to each one of them, there was no magnetic attraction to a screwdriver. I don't really know where to start to chase down the grounds for that harness. I absolutely suck at electrical stuff. Perhaps they are behind the dash on the cab side of the firewall?


----------



## Slippery Slopes (Jun 12, 2021)

Still haven't found the problem. Anyone .... help? Thanks.


----------



## Jerryva (Jan 15, 2021)

Try emailing Chris. He is a helpful MF mechanic that posts on Ag Talk. [email protected]


----------



## Slippery Slopes (Jun 12, 2021)

Jerryva said:


> Try emailing Chris. He is a helpful MF mechanic that posts on Ag Talk. [email protected]


Thank you!


----------



## Cdlee1211 (3 mo ago)

Slippery Slopes said:


> Thank you!


Hey, I hope you had luck in repairing your machine. I have a 3645 that is having the exact same issue. Same codes and symptoms, I’ve tried everything I can think of with no luck and there is zero dealer support in my area. Sorry for jumping on your post but I’m desperate lol.


----------



## Slippery Slopes (Jun 12, 2021)

No problem jumping in. I think mine is a ground issue, because I'm losing instrument panel power here and there.


----------

